# Summity City Open 2016



## Nathan Dwyer (Mar 3, 2016)

The Summity City Open 2016 will take place on May 7 in Fort Wayne, IN. 

The events are: 
2x2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3x3 - 3 rounds
6x6x6 
3x3x3 One-Handed - 2 rounds
3x3x3 Blindfolded
Square-1 - 2 rounds
Pyraminx - 2 rounds
5x5x5 Blindfolded

*There is a limit of 150 competitors, so be sure to register soon.*

This competition is sponsored by *Cubes4Speed*; they are providing gift cards for the top 3 in 3x3 and the winners of all other events. 

Learn more and sign up here: https://www.cubingusa.com/SummitCityOpen2016/index.php


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Mar 3, 2016)

Edit: Summity is not a word, although it's cute. *Summit


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2016)

I want to come but my parents won't let me travel to Indiana for a comp, they didn't even let me go to OKC when I live in KC .


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 3, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I want to come but my parents won't let me travel to Indiana for a comp, they didn't even let me go to OKC when I live in KC .



They're having a comp in KC in just a couple Weeks... maybe I'll se ya there, I live in St. Louis. (April 16th is the date)

anyway I really wanna go to summit city because they'll have pyra (my main event) so Maybe I'll see all of you there too!
Anybody going to summit city that averages sub-5 to sub-6 on pyra and/or sub-4 on 2x2? Or am I the only one? If so, I'll definitely be there...


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 3, 2016)

I know. I am registered for that one. I just really want to go to more comps because KCubing Spring 2016 is my first comp in 5.5 months.

And see you there


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Only 10 spots left until we reach the competitor limit. Make sure to sign up (AND PAY!) if you want to be able to compete!


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I know. I am registered for that one. I just really want to go to more comps because KCubing Spring 2016 is my first comp in 5.5 months.
> 
> And see you there



Yeah, the WCA really needs more comps in the midwest. I don't even know if I can make it to KCubing because my main is failing me and I don't know if I can get a Replacement in time But I will definitely try... so yeah, looks like I am probably not going to make it to summit city because one of my few cubing friends bailed out and now there's nobody to get me there. (my parents won't drive 5 1/2 hours for this.)


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Apr 4, 2016)

*The competitor limit has been raised to 150.*


----------



## gateway cuber (Apr 4, 2016)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> *The competitor limit has been raised to 150.*



YUSSSSSSSS, I might still be there now!


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 9, 2016)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> The events are:
> 2x2x2 - 2 rounds
> 3x3x3 - 3 rounds
> 6x6x6
> ...


Aww... no 4x4 speedsolve .
Still coming, thanks for hosting Nathan!


----------

